

Announcing longjohn: long stack traces for node.js - mattinsler
http://www.mattinsler.com/post/26396305882/announcing-longjohn-long-stack-traces-for-node-js

======
jameswyse
This is a great package and I thank you for it, but why not submit pull
requests to the original project instead?

~~~
tlrobinson
I'm curious too :)

I admit I've neglected it a bit recently, but I'd be happy to have
contributors.

~~~
mattinsler
Sorry Tom! Feel free to take my code, haha. I'm actually making my own version
of the kegbot right now for our sales team. It seems like I keep working on
similar projects to you.

~~~
tlrobinson
No worries, I certainly appreciate the credit. It's a small amount of code,
but I like to think it's pretty clever, so I'm pretty proud of it.

If your kegbot works it will be more successful than mine ever was!

------
eldude
Glad to see long-stack-traces is getting an update! Any chance you benchmarked
it? I'm curious how the various long stack trace solutions compare.

Anyone that's interested in this should checkout domains, now shipping as
experimental in v0.8 or the async trycatch module (mine),
<http://github.com/CrabDude/trycatch>.

~~~
mattinsler
No benchmark, but it's been running in production for over a month and I
haven't noticed any significant speed problems. Though admittedly I haven't
looked for them.

Domains look awesome!

